
Einstein’s Lost Hypothesis (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/86/energy/einsteins-lost-hypothesis
======
qubex
Excessively abundant on narrative and long-winded.

TL;DR: It is possible that a weak nuclear force effect may be responsible for
what was initially interpreted as “cold fusion” and that Einstein might’ve
guessed at the mechanism by which this effect arises shortly before his death
whilst corresponding with an engineer who had noticed anomalous results in an
unrelated experiment.

~~~
bsaul
Some people actually enjoy stories about humans as much as description of
scientific theories. The two aren’t incompatible and for those like me, this
article was very enjoyable.

~~~
ssivark
Fair, but the former kind seems to have taken over almost all of contemporary
"longform" writings, and that imbalance is _exhausting_ when you're going in
with the goal of understanding the ideas.

------
mellosouls
Since when was Nautil.us paid, I've now only got two free articles this month?
I don't even know I want this one yet, I've just clicked!

The new owners (a "group of fans") said it would still be free for online
users (assuming it was before) in this very forum:

 _I’m one of the new co-owners. All of us are longtime subscribers. This is
about love for the magazine and its mission first and last. We’re not going to
change Nautilus. We just want to get it into the hands of many more people._

So not so much then, or am I misremembering and it was limited before?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21404342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21404342)

I'm not suggesting they don't have the right to charge, I was just under the
impression it had been unlimited before and they said they'd keep it the same,
but I may be wrong on how it was previously.

~~~
DennisP
The Cookie Remover browser plugin helps with that sort of thing. In the
meantime, here's an archive link:
[http://archive.is/onX5z](http://archive.is/onX5z)

------
brandmeyer
> “But if this played out in the most optimal way, and this replaced all forms
> of energy generation, you’re talking about $6 trillion or more per year of
> market,”

Unfortunately, this is exactly the same kind of language that perpetual motion
machine hucksters use.

